# Solved: Internet Connection Problems



## matildack (Jul 5, 2005)

For the last month, the internet has been working on and off. I have two computers with a cable modem connected to a wired router. I called my Internet Service Provider, Adelphia, and they are in the process of turning over to Time Warner, however, they said that our modem was connected and working from their office. They suggested buying a new router, which I did, but it still doesn't work. I installed the new Internet Explorer 7 and it said to run Microsoft Network Diagnostics, so I did. The following came up when I ran that program.

Winsock status
info Error attempting to validate the Winsock base providers: 2
error Not all base service provider entries could be found in the winsock catalog. A
reset is needed.
info Redirecting user to support call

Network Adapter Diagnostic
Network location detection

info Using home Internet connection
Network adapter identification
info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller, Media Type=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN

It then did a "HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic" and all the sites it tried to go on said "Error 12007 connecting to [name of site, for example: www.microsoft.com]: The server name or address could not be resolved". Now I honestly don't have any idea if that will help out at all, but I figured I'd post it. I have Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 in my computer. If you need any other information, just ask. Just to let you all know, right now I am using AOL dial up on another computer of mine, so you may have to bare with me when I need to go on the other one, since I need to unplug the monitor and such. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## matildack (Jul 5, 2005)

I hate to bother you again, but it still doesn't work. It worked for awhile and then it stopped. The other computer doesn't work either. I tried that on the other computer too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That fixed if for a time, then it failed again? If so, I'd suspect some malware/spyware, perhaps we need to see a HijackThis log.


----------

